# I'm clueless about snakes!



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I know just about everything about my fish. Needs, food, enrichment, cheap alternatives to expensive items, you name it! But snakes? I'm clueless!

To put this in context, my friend is living alone and is lonely. He is thinking of getting a corn snake (most likely regular), so we need info!

1. Since we live so far from a pet store, can we use the frozen mice?
2. What's a good setup and minimum size needs?
3. Tricks to cut down on costs?
4. Substrates?
5. Treats?
6. What all does he need (like conditioner for its water)?
7. Handeling?
8. Other tips?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Well I am not an expert but my nephew who lived with me for 3 yrs had a corn snake which I thought was really cool. His was a baby so he had a 10g tank with about 2" of stuff that looks like what you put in hamster cage, I can't remember what it's called. If you pick the poo out the bedding only has to be changed out once a month or so. Corny, as I called the snake LOVED TO burrow into the bedding. You need a SECURE top because they can & will escape. I would get one of those half log tunnel things, a low dish to hold water (we used regular tap with no conditioner). He also had a branch that he could climb up on. My brother would buy frozen pinkies (the littlest of baby mice) because Corny wasn't very big in the beginning, he'd get several 6 or more, not sure of the exact number, we'd keep them in the deep freezer, take one each week, let it defrost & feed him. It was cool watching him devour it. I suggest getting a heat lamp to keep him warm & a thermometer. Handle him or her a lot & don't feed with your hand that he doesn't associate your hand with food & try to eat it, use tongs or something like that. They're pretty easy to care for, I've actually though about getting one for myself. Hope this helps.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

1. Since we live so far from a pet store, can we use the frozen mice?
* Yes, Herpetologist aqualy suggest using frozen mice because they carry less disease and live mice have been known to bite or feed on snakes if the snakes don't eat them right away, All you have to do is set the mice in a cut of hot water to thaw out, but make sure its not hot when you feed him, it should be warm for feeding him *
2. What's a good setup and minimum size needs? 
* It depends on the size of the snake but at a minimum of 20g *
3. Tricks to cut down on costs?
4. Substrates?
*They usually like crushed wood or some other kind of other wood chipped substrate, you can also use reptile carpet *
5. Treats?
6. What all does he need (like conditioner for its water)?
* Give them room temp. bottled water, they will need a house to hide, A heat rock, water dish big and deep enough for him to get in, a heat light( put it on the opposite side of his house, so he can escape from the heat),and you might want to wedge some branches in( they like to climb)*
7. Handeling?
*Handle him often, reptile do not have emotions but they do be come friendlier if they are handled a lot. Handling gets them used to people holding him and makes your chances of getting bit a lot lower. *


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

One thing I'd like to say is DO NOT GET A HEAT ROCK. These things cause much more harm than good. Reptiles a kinda stoopid, and won't move off of the heat rock if it gets too hot. The result is a cooked colubrid. Instead, I highly recommend an undertank heater.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

"One thing I'd like to say is DO NOT GET A HEAT ROCK. These things cause much more harm than good. Reptiles a kinda stoopid, and won't move off of the heat rock if it gets too hot. The result is a cooked colubrid."

Can you name one time that that's ever happened to you?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Heat Rocks - Hidden Dangers
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya i read that whole thing, most of it said don't use heat rocks and pads. I also stated that snakes are a better judge of temperature than lizard. It also said you can berry the heat rock under the substrate. And not a single one of those quotes ad an example of there own experiences. In all the time Ive owned snakes from boas, pythons, king snakes, and corn snakes i have never had a problem with heat rocks.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

And I cross the street multiple times per day but that doesn't mean I won't ever get hit by a car because I didn't today. :dunno: Better safe than sorry, I'd rather listen to what vets and experts are saying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok and have you owned a snake? 
http://www.kingsnake.com/rockymountain/RMHPages/RMHnewpage11.htm

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/heat-rock-snakes-134445/

And your trusting a guy that gathered quotes? How do you now if those quotes are trust worthy, they are from the 1990's! We are at a point in the world if we can make automatic food dispensers and temperature controlled heaters for fish tanks. The reptile would is vastly growing and always changing, I sure HERPETOLOGIST have engineered Heat rocks and pads to be much more secure.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

I really don't think the OP started this tread for folks to argue and dismiss other's advice. Heat pads are safer because they go on the outside if the tank, so the animal doesn't come into direct contact with it. Herpetologists don't design heat rocks, companies do. Whatever they can sell the most of at lowest cost to them is what they will manufacture.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya and for a company to design a heat rock, they need to now about reptiles, so they usually will consult with a herpetologist or a reptile expert to see if the product will help and do what they want it to do correctly. Also heat pads can have the same effect since you stick the pad to the bottom of the tank and corn snakes like to burrow


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

You are telling me not to gather quotes and that is exactly what you are doing, the first link clearly says it's better to avoid heat rocks, the second is a forum where the majority is agreeing with what I said, so I'm going to assume you support my opinion. 
Yes I do own a snake, just want to make sure Bluewind gets enough info to make an informed decision. 
Every company exists to make money off of product, which is why every aquarium company will still tell you carbon is a must in your filter, because if it wasn't that's one product they can't sell anymore.
If you look at companies like ZooMed that sell the most of that stuff, it's pretty obvious they don't care that much. $$$$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Olympia said:


> You are telling me not to gather quotes and that is exactly what you are doing, the first link clearly says it's better to avoid heat rocks, the second is a forum where the majority is agreeing with what I said, so I'm going to assume you support my opinion.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


first one also states alternate ways of using it if you have to use one also my quotes are newer lol. And i will say that i am starting to agree about the heat rocks and heat pad, But ive never had any problems with my snakes but i have had problems with my 6' iguana.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> I really don't think the OP started this tread for folks to argue and dismiss other's advice. Heat pads are safer because they go on the outside if the tank, so the animal doesn't come into direct contact with it. Herpetologists don't design heat rocks, companies do. Whatever they can sell the most of at lowest cost to them is what they will manufacture.


Agreed! Now I LOVE a good debate. Information being bounced of each other. The most logical and reasonable hybrid decision winning out in the end. If anyone has an opinion on anything snakes (he wont be getting one until April or May) please say it here! If you have data or something to back up what you're saying, post it! Give your argument real weight. If you disagree with someone, say you disagree and {insert research that disproves what they are saying here} is why. Just dont turn it into an something heated with low blows and no facts to back up anything you are saying ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charlie1881 (Dec 1, 2012)

_Hey y'all ,_
_ I dont have alot of reaserch or txt to post for links and stuff but I gotta snake to lol ._
_He is a eastern king (african) kinda similar care I would asume . _
_I got a homemade habitat for him made out of a wooden 1x2's I just made a wooden cube or box shape its cheaper than a tank and if you build it for the cost of a 20 gallon tank you will never have to upgrade in size mine is 2ft wide square and 3and 1/2 ft tall and coverd it with nylon screen used a stapler to secure the screen and molding to hide the cut edges I got it all from LOWES hardware store think it cost round 15-20 dollars._
_I use the repti sun bulbs in a flourescent light fixture from LOWES as well its way cheaper than the pet store lamps and just as good you need to make sure of the size though cause repti bulbs dont come in all lenghts and you gotta have a repti or the lil guy will get a nasty bone problem , "this is an assumption based on owning other reptiles " (lizards) but as a result of a few yrs now my bugger is still alive and slitherin  For a heat lamp I use a 6 dollar silver heat lamp from wal-mart you know which ones Im talking about ? Looks like a dome or a metal bowl with a light in it ? some folks use them to keep dog houses warm in winter and water lines from freezin ..Well they work for critters to just be carefull with the bulb you get make sure of watts and dont get a coil or energy saver get a plain halogen with the correct watts for the corns temp prefferance . I use a 60 watt but yours may need more or less ._
_I dont use the froozen mice either but nothing wrong with them just dont like 'em personally feels weird to me , I got an old hamster cage and keep lil whites in it when its feeding time I uthenize it and throw it in the cage . DoNot Hand it to him I would advise against tongs or anything that has you near him at supper time unless you have to by no other choice , some wont eat it unless its movein a little ._
_Far as cheap tricks well darlin I told you all mine while telling you what you needed like the substatutes and where to get them ._
_For bedding I use sand but you dont need that with your kinda guy you want alpine shavings or newspaper shredded will work if you aint got the shavings . Remember its something for them to sleep on and poop on you wanna go for easy to clean and cost wise . Alpine shavings are easy to get and cheap every pet store and almost every wal-mart has them .Dont use saw dust from pines it holds heat in a bad way I dont knw the scientific word for it but it aint good although for us in the south its real cheap and easy to find a saw mill willin to give you a truck load stay away from it ._
_Water , well I use tap just like for my fishes I have milk jugs we got water in at some point from the dollar store and we just refill as empty leave the top off and 2-3 days later its good the chlorine and other chemicals evap I guess once agin not sure of the science just of the outcome ._
_An like everyone says you cant hold the guy or gal to much , I dont agree about reptiles not having emotions , dont know how they could prove or dis prove that but mine show signs of intrest and affection they also show signs of being ticked off at times so you make your own call on that ._
_You mentioned in other posts that you have younguns nephews I think ...around sometime . I would recommend them to be watched very closely with the new pet . I wont say no more just remember it'll prolly be a baby when y'all get him and fragile to an extent . well to my 5 yr old son concrete is fragile lol he can break steel so Im asumeing yours are as well , they mean well god bless children lol ._
_I hope this helps some ._
_charlie_


----------

